# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  ماهي طريقة عمل ربيير باوت بالداكرة ل  s2 i9100

## saidiriki

من فظلكم عندي موبايل s2 i9100 بعد ما لم يكتمل الفلاش على الاودين بعده لايدخل الدونلود مود و لا يحسس به الكوميوتر و انا املك بوكس easy jitag وريد ان اعمل ربيير باوت بالداكرة لكني لااعرف الطريقة و ماهو ملف zbin و كيف اعرفه داخل سبورت z3x اي الشيل من فضلكم

----------


## salihmob

عن طريق بوكسات الجيتاج حبيبي         
طريقه الللحام في الفيدو او الشل ومعه ملف البوت او الذاكره الداخيه  
ودي صور للملفات وطريقه اللحام

----------


## drisstabbal

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

